

Worst tech company blunders - dzlobin
http://www.pcworld.com/article/170337/the_10_stupidest_tech_company_blunders.html

======
edw519
That picture of Gary Kildall looks like a baseball card. Oooh, maybe a startup
idea...entrepreneur & programmer cards for aspiring hackers.

------
movix
One sided and a bit simplistic as the comments state, but also amusingly
informative in a lighthearted way.

